

Google Web Store Challenge (for Germany) - franze
http://sites.google.com/site/developerchallenges/challenge

======
BonoboBoner
I never really understood why they launched the chrome web store so early. At
lanuch it would have needed awesome webgl-enabled games to be truely
successful. But after skimming through it for a few days, I totally lost
interest in it.

